# R15-100 Hard Drive Upgrade



## edinhell (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow, 100 hours sure sounded like a lot of room for programs, but it's not with trying to get caught up on all the shows the wife and I want.

Does anyone know if the HDD can be upgraded? 

I have read it has a 160GB drive internal, can it support 500GB? 

Is there a way to connect an external through the USB?

I also read something about the HR20 supporting external SATA, but it doesn't look as though this would (unless I did some serious case mods). Is this an option for this model/series?

Any information would be vastly appreciated.

Thanks, 

Ed


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Regardless of what size drive you install, it will only give you 100 gig user space and 60 gig reserved space. You can't enlarge the capacity.

Carl


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

:welcome_s 

If you really want expanded capacity there are a few different options. 
1) Get a SD directivo and upgrade the capacity. 
2) Get an HR20 ad upgrade the capacity. 
3) Go ebay and buy a used HR10-250 (HD TIVO) for about $130. I recently did this and that unit is selling for dirt cheap on ebay. The reason they are cheap is that everyone is upgrading to the HR20 in order to get the new HD channels. But if you don't care about HD you can take advantage of the situation.


----------



## edinhell (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info. since posting I have gone through older threads and basically realized this fact. I almost bought an LG DVR/DVD burner last year, and really wish I had, since they've been discontinued, I could have backed up what I wanted to keep, but oh well.

I read somewhere last year that D* was going to allow connection between an XBox360 and its DVR's, but haven't heard anything since. Does anyone know if this is ever going to happen, or has this idea just gone away?


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

"They" still make dvd burners. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882676069
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882105153

In my professional opinion: that will never *ever* happen.


----------

